# Augie's Big Brag!!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie got his first Grad Open leg yesterday with a score of 187.5!! 

I'm very very proud of my boy!!

Augie has not progressed through the traditional obedience levels; we've made the leap from Beginner Novice to Grad Open as we've had to bypass anything with a group. 

It's been almost 3 years since we've attempted obedience so yesterday was exciting beyond words! 

It was extra special too as we were around friends who know how hard we've worked and shared in our excitement.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! That is quite a leap in levels! Are you going to do the new pre classes with him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Augie, that is quite an accomplishment. 

I know you're very proud of your boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! That's quite an accomplishment. It's so fantastic when you've worked so hard, been so patient, and it all pays off!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good going you two.. Glad to hear it's going great!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Augie!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats! That is quite a leap in levels! Are you going to do the new pre classes with him?


When we finish Grad Open, I'm going to try Pre-Utility and then maybe work backwards Pre-Open then Pre-Novice. 

We are taking the Benjamin Button route.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:wavey:Thanks everyone for your kind words!:wavey:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!!


----------

